# Exo terra digital thermometer help!



## rainbow_pixie_star (May 29, 2011)

Hello,
I need to find instructions for the exo tera digital thermometer as it was given 2nd hand with no instructions on how to change the min and max temps. There's only one button so not really sure if your supposed to be able to change things but I read somewhere that you can.
Thanks
Amy


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

It tells you the maximum and minimum temperatures that it has reached, that's it. Can't set them or anything.


----------



## rainbow_pixie_star (May 29, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks just read somewhere that it should? Also I have the normal round exo terra thermometer and it reads a 2 - 3c difference in temperature. WHats that all about?
Thanks
Amy


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's a thermometer so all it does is read the temperature.
Maximum - the hottest it's registered
minimum - the coolest it's registered

the button will be to reset the readings and to probably change how it reads it; outer probe or inner probe, Celsius or Fahrenheit...

If your dial thermometer is only 2/3 out then you're doing well. Some can be up to 20degrees out.


----------



## rainbow_pixie_star (May 29, 2011)

Up to 20c would definitely worry me! Thanks for your help.

Amy


----------

